# Genealogies.....Help!



## Maeglin (Dec 14, 2002)

I wasn't sure if I should put this in the Stuff and Bother section or in this section, but I figured it'd get seen more here. But anyway, I was just wondering if anyone knows where I can find some of the Genealogies/family histories of ME(specifically Beren and Luthien down) that I can copy and paste onto a discussion thread in my guild, cause I can't figure out how to make a family chart/genealogy or whatever you want to call it on Microsoft Word, or if anyone knows how to make one on Word that would help too, thanks,
Glorf


----------



## Thorin (Dec 14, 2002)

On the internet? I don't know. But if you don't mind typing some out, The Silmarillion has the genealogies you're looking for and more.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

It'll be quite hard to post it as a regular post but it's pretty easy as an attachment.

I suppose maybe you could do like

Gilraen----Arathorn
(Aragorn)

or not


----------



## Éomond (Dec 15, 2002)

My best guess would be to look at the Bible, it has a few family Genealogies.

ps: sorry if I offended anyone! 

Éd


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 15, 2002)

No I am christian and therefore not offended, but anyway I know what they look like but I was just wondering if there was a special program I needed to make them, but it doesn't matter anymore, thanks anyway,
Glorf


----------



## Éomond (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, there should be a program! Sue who ever for stress, you can do that now-a-days


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 15, 2002)

or...just do it on paint. 

There are programs...we used them in school but I dont bother getting them.


----------

